# Keen to relocate to UAE. Would appreciate your advice!



## Ozzy (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi I'm new to the forum but have been reading as much as possible regarding relocating to the UAE. 

Husband and I would love to relocate to UAE but are finding it hard to locate suitable positions/job offers.
I have 10 years banking and management experience and Husband is a qualified wall and floor tiler with 10 years experience also. 
In my role I have completed coaching and mentoring and ideally would like a training role but would consider other positions. 
Husband is self-employed and would like to get work tiling. 

Can anyone recommend where to go from here?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome,

Just to clarify one point, most of technical jobs are dominated by Asians and they relatively cheap if you compared it to countries with western culture (USA, EU, Australia ..etc).

I hope that would help.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your husband will need to have large management construction tiling experience to be able to make any type of salary that a westerner lifestyle is going to allow. To be 'self' employed, one has to sort their own visas and be sponsored or set up a free zone company. Both are tasks that wouldnt suggest without some experience working in the gcc. 

When you say coaching and mentoring, that seems a bit vague and wide as to what you could be coaching and mentoring. 

More details.


----------

